# Neu: S7-Adapter mit Modem bzw. S7-Adapter für USB



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2003)

Ab sofort sind die neuen S7-Adapter ACCON-MPI-Modem und ACCON-MPI-Adapter USB lieferbar.

Das *ACCON-MPI-Modem *ist der TS-Adapter und ein Analogmodem 56k in einem Gerät. Das ACCON-MPI-Modem ist weltweit einsetzbar. Damit erhalten Sie eine plug&play-Lösung zur weltweiten S7-Fernwartung. 

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/mpi-modem.htm







Der *ACCON-MPI-Adapter USB *ermöglicht Ihnen die Programmierung der S7-300- und S7-400-SPSen über die USB-Schnittstelle Ihres PCs oder Notebooks. Die mitgelieferte Treibersoftware stellt die USB-Schnittstelle allen Programmen zur Verfügung, die normalerweise über die serielle Schnittstelle auf die S7-Steuerungen zugreifen.

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/usb-ada.htm






Unter den angegebenen Links finden Sie weitere Informationen sowie ein Formular zur Anforderung eines Angebotes.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

*Kommerzielle Werbung sollte draussen bleiben!!!*

Hallo!

Ich finde es *nicht* gut, wenn Firmen für kommerzielle Produkte hier Werbung machen!
Dafür gibt es Fachzeitschriften (aber manche Firmen haben anscheinend ein zu kleines Werbe-Budget).

Zum Ausgleich: der Hersteller der Modems ist eigentlich die Firma www.helmholz.de :!:


----------



## volker (21 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Kommerzielle Werbung sollte draussen bleiben!!!*



			
				Martin Maier schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich finde es *nicht* gut, wenn Firmen für kommerzielle Produkte hier Werbung machen!
> Dafür gibt es Fachzeitschriften (aber manche Firmen haben anscheinend ein zu kleines Werbe-Budget).



*Ganz meine Meinung.*
So langsam scheint das hier auszuarten.

Hallo Moderator.
Ich hoffe da mal auf ein Machtwort.


----------



## tobias (21 Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Das sehe ich etwas anders. Ist ganz praktisch gelegentlich  "Neues" zu entdecken. Erspart ewiges Suchen, und gefunden sich zu merken wo's nochmal war. 

Zumindest eine Rubrik könnte dazu bestimmt werden. 
mfg
tobias


----------



## volker (21 Oktober 2003)

tobias schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest eine Rubrik könnte dazu bestimmt werden.



ok das fänd ich noch ok, wenn eine neue area dafür eingerichtet würde.
aber hier hat das imho nichts verloren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2003)

*Information über neue Produkte*

Guten Tag,

wir möchten uns bei allen, die sich betroffen fühlen, für unsere 'Werbung' entschuldigen.

Ob unsere 'Werbung' eine solche ist, kann man bezweifeln. Wir betrachten es als Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Wir informieren, dass es diese Lösungen gibt, nennen ein paar Fakten und verweisen auf unsere Webseite. Wir schreiben nicht davon dass unsere Lösungen besser, günstiger, schneller usw. als andere sind. Das steht dann auf unserer Webseite ... 8) 

Weiter wird durch die Kontaktdaten eindeutig der Eindruck erweckt, dass es sich um keinen Tipp unter Freunden handelt, sondern um ein kommerzielles Angebot.

Einen andere Möglichkeit, seine Neuheiten ins Forum zu stellen, ist diese: Man schreibt als Gast ‚xyz’, man habe das neue Produkt ‚abc’ gesehen und fragt ob es jemand kennt ...
Ist der Weg besser?

Weiter ist es kein Geheimnis, dass die verschiedenen S7-Adapter die Resultate einer langjährigen Kooperation zwischen Helmholz und Deltalogic sind.  :roll: 

Und – bei welcher Firma ist eigentlich das Werbebudget *nicht* zu klein?

Eine separate Rubrik wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Dann wissen wir ja alle wer *Donald Duck* ist.
Er schrieb in diesem Forum:


> Hi an alle
> 
> kennt einer von euch die Software
> ProSys von Deltalogic??????
> ...




Es liegt doch auf der Hand: 
Wenn jeder Hersteller seine Produktinfos in Foren stellen würde,
dann wären Foren nicht mehr eine Anlaufstelle für Problemfälle sondern nur noch eine Werbeveranstaltung.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Hi Ludwig

das ist schon eine Frechheit meinen Namen zusammen mit Deltalogic hier
im Forum zu nennen.
Ich bin kein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma.
Wenn man sowas nicht 100% weiß dann sollte man doch die Klappe halten.
Ich bin von dem Laden "Deltalogic" nicht besonders begeistert weil die Software ProSys im Bereich der S7/200 große scheiße ist.

Außerdem bin ich ja einer der von Werbung hier im Forum garnix hält.
Egal ob Deltalogic,Vipa oder andere

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Hagen

Donald Duck (Pascal)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2003)

*Frust lass nach*



			
				Ludwig Vögele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Dann wissen wir ja alle wer *Donald Duck* ist.
> Er schrieb in diesem Forum:
> ...



... wäre doch zu schön, *Donald Duck* mit uns in Verbindung zu sehen, denn dann hätten wir einen reichen Onkel und keine Probleme mit dem kleinen Werbebudget.  :lol: 

War das schon immer so, dass hier einzelne ihre schlechte Laune ausleben oder ist heute nur ein stressiger Tag?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

na da können wir ja froh sein, dass der MPI-Adapter und der TS-Adapter von Helmholz sind, wenn sich DeltaLogic bei dem Prosys nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat.

Und übrigens, Donald Duck ist unter anderem deshalb eine tragische Figur, da er trotz des reichen Onkels nichts von dessem Wohlstand hatte. Also auch mit Donald Duck müsstet Ihr Werbung im Forum machen.

Und noch als kleine Anmerkung, mein Tag war bisher OK.


----------



## Zottel (21 Oktober 2003)

So, ich habe es ja bei der VIPA-Diskussion schon gesagt:
Solange die Werbung nicht so im Vordergrund steht, dass sie die Benutzung des Forums einschränkt, stört sie mich nicht.
Auch kann der Admin es ja löschen ,wenn's zu bunt wird.
Ich bin froh, dass ich durch einen Beitrag hier (nicht werbend) von der Existenz des IBH-Link erfahren habe, als ich die Vor-und Nachteile eines IT-CP's erwog.
Hätte der Hersteller hier geworben, hätte ich es als nützliche Information gewertet.
Aus der Sicht des Werbenden ist das Forum zu klein, um hier für x-beliebige Dinge oder Dienstleistungen zu werben.
Also wird es auch nur eine hochspezialisierte kleine Schar von Anbietern geben, die hier posten, un eine ebenso spezielle Zielgruppe zu erreichen.
Und das finde ich dann ganz ok.
Andres wird es erst, wenn ein Werbender eien Weg findet Massepostings per Script an alle Foren zu senden, die auf phpBB basieren. 
Aber wenn das kommt, hilft auch kein Schimpfen mehr, der wirrd es nicht lesen.
Just my two cents, as the Americans say.


----------



## Markus (21 Oktober 2003)

Ich kann Zottel mal wieder zustimmen...

ich sehe diese "Werbung" nicht als shcädlich an, und wenn es 
jemandem nicht gefällt, dann soll er sie doch einfach überlesen...

wesentlich mehr als diese "Werbung" stören mich persöhnlich die umgangsformen mancher leute hier...

dennoch ist die idee mit dem seperaten bereich gar nicht schlecht.
ich denke "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" wäre ein passender oberegriff.

vieleicht wird dadurch auch langfristig die finanzierung des forums gesichert. ich meine derzeit ist es kein problem, die paar 100 mb traffic 
bezahl ich selbst. aber wenn das teil größer wird könnten sich ja die firmen die das sps-forum häufiger als "werbeplattform" benutzen an den kosten beteiligen... 
denke das wäre allemal besser als werbebanner oder gar sexpoups


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Die Sache mit der Rubrik für Werbung und Neuheiten finde ich sehr begrüssenswert. Dann kann jeder für sich entscheiden ob er sich irgendwelchen Fragen zuwendet oder nach Neuheiten ausschau hält.

Dass Markus die Werbung hier noch in Ordnung findet liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass dies Gott sei Dank noch nicht so häufig vorkommt. Würde das Forum aber einer breiten Masse von Firmen als kostenlose Werbeplattform bekannt, dann würde sich seine Meinung wahrscheinlich auch ändern. Dann wäre es nämlich eine Gückssache die reinen Forumsbeiträge überhaupt noch zu finden. Ich denke dies ist auch der Grund, warum sich einige hier so aufregen.

Allerdings verstehe ich die verbalen Entgleisungen mancher Beiträge nicht ganz. Wenn einer zu Unrecht als Mitarbeiter einer Firma genannt wird, dann reicht es doch, dem einfach zu widersprechen, ohne beleidigend zu werden. Der Vorteil ist allerdings, dass sich jeder Leser des Beitrags selbst ein Bild vom Schreiberling machen kann, denn oftmals sagen diese anonym abgegebenen Kommentare sehr viel über den Schreiberling selbst aus. Und wer weis, vielleicht kristallisiert sich irgendwann auch mal die dahinterstehende Peron heraus. 
Könnte peinlich werden.


----------



## Zottel (21 Oktober 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Markus die Werbung hier noch in Ordnung findet liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass dies Gott sei Dank noch nicht so häufig vorkommt. Würde das Forum aber einer breiten Masse von Firmen als kostenlose Werbeplattform bekannt, dann würde sich seine Meinung wahrscheinlich auch ändern.


Es wird "die breite Masse", die heute Spam verteilen, nicht interessieren (140?) Benutzer zu nerven, solange sie sich die Mühe machen müssten, hier manuell zu posten. Solange das so ist, können wir davon aus gehen, dass es nur Leute tun, die etwas anzubieten haben, was den einen oder anderen von uns wirklich interessier(t) (en könnte).


> Allerdings verstehe ich die verbalen Entgleisungen mancher Beiträge nicht ganz.


Ich auch nicht. Und ich sehe es als Prinzipienreiterei, wenn bei 2,5 Werbepostings schon 10 Beiträge dagegen auftauchen. 


> Wenn einer zu Unrecht als Mitarbeiter einer Firma genannt wird, dann reicht es doch, dem einfach zu widersprechen, ohne beleidigend zu werden.


Allerdings reicht es auch, die Beleidigung zu überlesen...


> Der Vorteil ist allerdings, dass sich jeder Leser des Beitrags selbst ein Bild vom Schreiberling machen kann, denn oftmals sagen diese anonym abgegebenen Kommentare sehr viel über den Schreiberling selbst aus. Und wer weis, vielleicht kristallisiert sich irgendwann auch mal die dahinterstehende Peron heraus.
> Könnte peinlich werden.



[/quote]


----------

